# suche Shellscript für Mailversand



## Eddymaniac (28. September 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich suche nun schon einige Zeit nach einem Shellscript, das auf Linuxebene eine Email mit Anhang versenden kann. 

Hierzu müsste es theoretisch jede menge geben.

Wäre also super nett wenn mir jemand einen Hinweis oder einen Link geben könnte.

Bis dahin,
Eddy


----------



## deepthroat (28. September 2007)

Hi.

Der MUA *mutt* kann z.B. emails mit Anhang versenden:
	
	
	



```
mutt -a anhang.zip -s "hallo" 'xyz@abc.om'
```

Es gibt sicherlich noch andere Programme die das von der Kommandozeile aus können, die mußt du nur im Shellskript entsprechend aufrufen.

Gruß

PS: Oder man sucht mal bei Google: http://grimthing.com/archives/2004/09/18/bash-email-script-with-attachment/


----------



## Eddymaniac (28. September 2007)

Klasse! Danke für die schnelle Antwort. 

Allerdings habe ich vergessen zu sagen, dass ich Mails per smtp versenden muss. 
Über 

mutt --help

habe ich leider keine Option gefunden, die mir diese Möglicheit bietet.

Gruß,
Eddy


----------



## ishino (28. September 2007)

mailx, mutt, pine...was immer Du willst. Vermutlich kann man auch Thunderbird und Konsorten dazu bewegen, per Kommandozeile Mails zu versenden. Abgesehen davon: mit was willst Du denn die Mails verschicken, wenn nicht mit SMTP?


----------



## Eddymaniac (30. September 2007)

Alles klar.

Und wie müsste dann der Kommandoaufruf lauten?
Mein bisheriges Shellscript das ich verwendet habe, das jedoch keine Anhänge verschicken kann, war mailit.sh. Da war der Kommandoaufruf folgendermaßen:

mailit.sh -h 192.168.250.200 -t email@email.de -s "Betrefftext" -a  beispielverzeichnis/tgzcreate.txt

-h = smtp
-t = empfänger
-s = betreff
-a = Datei die in den Emailbody geladn wird

Wie wäre dieser Aufruf bei anderen Programmen wie z. B. mailx?

Gruß,
Eddy


----------

